# Remote Control:)



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I feel like I have my very own remote control poodle. We got a new toy in the mail today. It's an ecollar (I know what you are thinking but keep reading) but it has beep and vibrate settings as well. Right now I have it set up so one button is beep and another is vibrate. I primed the vibrate button just like a clicker, pairing it with a reward. Since he already knows a clicker that went super fast - he caught on really easily. We went through some familiar commands, to reinforce the idea that the vibrate is the reward marker. Then I overlayed a quick single beep as a sit cue. Hopefully this will replace the whistle cue. By the end of the session, I had him in the yard working at a short distance. I could beep for sit, hit vibrate, and toss him his ball as the reward. He was loving it. The coolest part is that I have the beep turned down, so he hears it fine but I can't hear it unless he's really close. So no one can see/hear the cue but him. 

I'm going to add other beep cues (for quartering and recall for sure) but I need to practice to make the sound consistent before I add the dog. I hated juggling the clicker, dog, treats, and whistle. Problem solved.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What brand did you get? A friend's daughter with Great Danes mentioned using an e-collar in just that way. I didn't know they had a no shock settings until then.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I got the Garmin Delta XC Sport. It's probably overkill for a lot of people, but a lot of the gun dog folks recommended it. I didn't want to be cheap because we will use the collar in and around water and I needed a decent range. This one's used enough by other people with retrievers that I know they aren't kidding when they say it's waterproof. It also has rechargeable batteries that charge on a USB. The Garmin Delta XC is a slightly more basic model (no integrated bark collar and fewer levels so less precise adjustment) but there was a rebate on the Sport so I figured what the heck, might as well have the features even if I don't us them.

It's got several possible configurations, but right now I have it set so the top button is beep, the middle is vibrate, and the bottom is momentary stimulation (which I'm not using, but the button has to be a third option). If anyone is curious, I did try the stimulation (shock) on myself because I wanted to see how the collar worked. The first 10 levels are significantly milder than my tens unit, and I can barely feel it before level 5. I didn't go higher than level 10 on myself because I didn't see a reason to.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have used these collars "of military design" for years. The use of "shock" is VERY rarely needed. Far better than a clicker any-day and greater range (mine up to 2 miles) The standard for recall is two beeps.(came from two whistles)
Eric


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

Do you know of any similar collar but without the shock function? 

I didn't the vibration and beep were an option before. I have a tpoodle so a shock collar is out of question but I can see a lot of training situation werre the beep and vibration could be useful.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

And I was all ready to post that my remote has teeth marks in it too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a Garmin Pro 70. I use it much the same way the OP has started using it. I have never even given the slightest thought to using the "shock" correction. I only use the vibrate and the beep. Mine has a bark silencing function too, also only used on vibrate. Each dog has a separate collar and they are different colors and the remote has buttons for each dog to be signalled separately.

I am not sure there is a device like the one I have that would be small enough for a tpoo. The receiver on the dog's collar is fairly large.


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I am not sure there is a device like the one I have that would be small enough for a tpoo. The receiver on the dog's collar is fairly large.


That's what I taugh I've never seen a collar like this that would fit my dog but worth asking


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Just wanted to update this thread. So far the beep is getting much better responses from Hans than the whistle. He just is quicker to respond. I'm thinking it may be that the beeps sound exactly the same every time where the whistle sounds different depending on who's using it or exactly how it is blown. 

Also, the collar I have *says* it is ok for dogs down to 4lbs, but I really can't picture putting it on such a small dog. I think the receiver is pretty big. 

I did find this collar though:
https://www.educatorcollars.com/pg-...vFAKXr5frKgGIhILSF37ftQPERA2BVfJqcaAiYB8P8HAQ

It is vibrate and tone only, and in the reviews someone says they used it on their ferrets so it seems like it must be fairly small. I haven't tried it, since I don't need anothe collar, but it looks like a good one.


----------

